# Upcoming scallop trip



## hyco (Oct 24, 2008)

Me and momma is headed back down to St.Joe the 22nd for 4/5 days of scalloping. Anybody else making a trip over?


----------



## Billybob+ (Jul 12, 2011)

back down implies you've been a time or two already...how are the critters this year? hopefully not as thin as last year...had a hard time getting a limit


----------



## MrFish49 (Jun 30, 2012)

The spot I did really well at last year was a struggle this year, got half a gallon for two of us searching. Last year got a gallon and a half solo in the same time. Kept looking around and the news seemed the same, not a lot of scallops, and a lot of people looking. Though I will say they were on average larger.


----------



## hyco (Oct 24, 2008)

Been once on a 2 day trip. Limited both times and pretty fair size to start.


----------



## k mac (Nov 19, 2012)

good luck! we tryn to get back over there not sure if we will make it by then but hopefully


----------



## willie mckoy (Oct 20, 2010)

We will be there the 24-26th


----------



## hyco (Oct 24, 2008)

We're camping at dead lakes in wewa. About 20 mins from st.joe. Beautiful campground and hardly anybody there. Great little greasy spoon down the road too.


----------



## willie mckoy (Oct 20, 2010)

Hey Hyco -

We talked last year about staying in Wewa. That is a nice place but we don't have a camper and I've gotten too soft to sleep in a tent this time of year anymore. We usually stay at a cheap hotel and every year we talk about doing something different but we never do. 

I am thinking about bringing my gig and flounder light with me. 

Willie McKoy


----------



## hyco (Oct 24, 2008)

me and momma is going to hit that wood fired pizza place one night. also going to make a run to apalach one night.


----------



## catfever24 (Dec 26, 2011)

Save me some scallops. I can`t get there till late Sept.


----------



## willie mckoy (Oct 20, 2010)

If the recent trips are any measure you won't need to worry about us getting all the scallops!


----------



## Capt'n Daddy (Oct 10, 2014)

Just got back from a week long trip...

We got as many scallops as we wanted each day. Never took more than 2-3 hours. Anywhere from 2.5 to 7 gallons in shell. Been going there for years so have an idea of how and where to look..what types of grass, etc. Average to good size scallops. Lots of stone crabs..too bad they aren't in season.

Trout and redfish bite was off this year. Guides all said it was due to a very hot june. Managed some small trout and reds (13-17"), but nothing special. Offshore was great.lots of snapper, almaco, ajs, grouper, king and mahi. 

Cape San Blas Is A Very COOL place..Good luck!


----------



## Bullshark (Mar 19, 2009)

We just spent the 4th there. We got our limit each day but they were small and there was a lot of pressure. We did better in shallower water. The fishing was off.


----------



## kylo1597 (Oct 17, 2013)

we will be there the 7-9th staying at shady pines. anyone else going to be around?


----------

